# "Wasserzeichen" aus Foto retuscheiren



## Another (30. Januar 2008)

Moin!

Ich habe bis morgen eine Übungsaufgabe bekommen. Ein Foto einer jungen Dame mit fröhlich vielen Farben, worüber überalle verstreut halbtranzparente weiß-graue Texte liegen (halt ähnlich wie ein Wasserzeichen), muss wieder so hergestellt werden, dass nur die junge Dame zu sehen ist, aber das Bild an sich kaum vom Original abweichen soll. Wie würdet ihr am bevorzugt vorgehen?

Stempel und Reparatur-Pinsel sind selbstredent die naheliegensten Optionen, aber kennt ihr Methoden dies besser zu bewerkstelligen, in Form von "Gradiantkurve" oder "Farbe/Sättigung"? Mit eines dieser beiden sollte es nähmlich gut gehen, um die Pixel des Original, welche ja noch hinter den tranzparenten Buchstaben original vorhanden sind (nur halt die Farbe mehr oder minder gebleicht wurde), das Bild optimal zu restaurieren.


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Januar 2008)

Das kommt immer auf das Bild an. So pauschal kann ich das nicht beantworten. Aber deine Ansätze sind schon ok.

Zeig doch mal einen Ausschnitt.

Alex


----------



## Another (30. Januar 2008)

Unten ist ein (wirklich nur kleiner, vom ganzen) Ausschnitt des Bildes. Und nur um es vorweg zu sagen; ich hab mich schon viel im Netz umgesehen nach Lösungen, aber nichts optimales bisher gefunden. Noch probier ichs - nun doch erstmal - einzig mit Stempel und Reparatur-Pinsel, da es 'n haufen Buchstaben sind.


----------



## Leola13 (30. Januar 2008)

Hai,

versuch einmal aus dem Text eine Auswahl zu erstellen. 
Mit Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen - Toleranz ca. 30 - geht das in deinem Beispielbild so halbwegs. Bei besserer Auflösung, die du ja wohl hast, geht das sicherlich recht gut.

Dann eine neue Ebene erstellen und die Auswahl mit schwarz füllen -  Ebenenmodus : Ineinanderkopieren.

Ein wenig mit der Deckkraft und / oder der Farbe, sprich schwarz oder doch lieber dunkelgrau, spielen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Januar 2008)

Hi,
also wenn du das Mittels den Tools "Gradiantkurve" oder "Farbe/Sättigung" machen möchtest solltest du dir auf jeden Fall vorher den Bereich mehrmals maskieren. So das du jeden Farbbereich auf einer extra Ebene hast. dann kannst du dich auf eine Farbe einstellen und mußt nicht noch die anderen im Auge behalten.
Du kannst auch mal versuchen ob das einfärben der Bereiche mittels dem "Farbe/Sättigung" etwas hilft.
Da ich manchmal etwas altmodisch bin, vorallem beim Retuschieren würde ich dir zu Stempel und Auswahlwerkzeug (kopieren von Bereichen. Damit erzielst du qualitativ bessere Ergebnisse als mit dem Stempel.) raten. Arbeit bedeutet das aber immer  .

Gruß


----------



## Another (30. Januar 2008)

Danke erstmal an die Beteiligung!

Ich versuche mich derzeit an einem Mix aus mehreren eurer Vorschläge, samt den Stempeln. Komm ganz gut vorran, die Lippen der Dame sind etwas schwer.

Bin selbst auf morgen gespannt, darauf, wie es angeblich "richtig" zu realisieren geht. Wenns hier noch nicht stand und ich es dann weiß, bzw. es wirklich besser ist, poste ich mal den Weg.


----------

